# Tillamook Toothpick w/Qview



## redheelerdog (Nov 7, 2015)

Fired up 15lbs of cheddar to keep the supply going today, using the MES with the Creative Smokalotor, AMZNPS and Apple pellets.

Sam's club here has some store brand sharp called "Daily Chef" it is really good smoked and a great price. 10lbs of that and I had to throw in 5lbs of Tillamook just to be sure.













Nov 1.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 7, 2015






My cheese cutter is two 3" deck screws and a guitar string













Nov 2.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 7, 2015






Here's the Tillamook toothpick for segregation purposes













Nov 3.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 7, 2015






Creative Smokealator is running strong













Nov 4.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 7, 2015






Locked and loaded













Nov 5.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 7, 2015






Here's the final product ready for vac pac.













Nov 6.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 8, 2015


















Nov 7.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 8, 2015


----------



## tropics (Nov 7, 2015)

Looks good so far,I do the same with Colored Toothpicks for a few different ones when I do it

Richie


----------



## mowin (Nov 8, 2015)

I like that tooth pick trick.  Great idea..


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 9, 2015)

Looks tasty! Like Richie I too use colored tooth picks when smoking similar but different cheese.


----------

